# things that make you go hmmm



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

ive always been a bit open minded to the paranormal, sort maybe, but probebly not, show me then 

but of late ive had some really funny things happen, mostly things disapearing and then mostly reapearing in very strange places, a few days or weeks later.

my portable hard drive that was as always pluged into my comp, vanished  completely,  thhen reappeared in the middle of the livibg room floor,threexweeks later, my shovel went and turned up on top of the wardrobe,  my lighter which vanished whilst i was out and about, appeared in the dogs bed  and a good few more.

but the one that takes the biscuit, is i bought a new tyre for my bike, put it down on the kitchen  floor whilst ii got my bike and it had vaniished, completely,  its 29 inches in diiamiter, it not easily mislaid,  but its not anywhere, ive looked every where

this has got me considerong the darker reaches of our reality, as i see it, there are three possible explanations,  one im far more stoned than i thought and imagined the whole thing,  
two, there a rip in the fabric of space time and it slipped in to a worm hole, possibly to reapear in mr dunlops front room, meaning its dispearance is part of the time continuum 

or three i have a poltergeist 

im favouring number two at the moment, i just hope it pops back into the 21st century soon or il need to buy another one, if i do im not taking my eyes off it for a second


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 28, 2020)

seems like a strange topic for you Jobo


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> seems like a strange topic for you Jobo


just though id lighten the mood a little its been very dry and stilted on here of late


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

so to day i went for a coffee,  actually in posession of a mask for once

a large latte  please i said 

youl have to do test and trace said the nice girl, its the law 

ok i said,,

scan this qr code with your phone,

i dont have a phone with me, i said.
do you know what the number is? no
email? no, dont kbow that either, 
home phone? no
il give you my adress if you want, we cant accept that because of data protection,

tell you what she said, il just make up an email for you

thats great i said thank you

so i got my coffee  5 mins late and no one was protected, great scheme that only works for the techo kids and not for old foggies like me


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 28, 2020)

jobo said:


> so to day i went for a coffee,  actually in posession of a mask for once
> 
> a large latte  please i said
> 
> ...


It's all about capturing data.  If you go into business, then capturing an email is a plus.,  Mobile phone numbers are a plus as well,   From a business perspective, I'm big on the email but not on the phone # unless it's part of membership registration.

I never really got into the QR codes.  As a customer, I'm hold my email and my cell phone number very close. .. I take that back.  I have a email that I use for junk mail purposes.  I pretty much pimp that thing out and run it through the dirt.  Sending me email to me with that email is more of a risk for the person I gave the email too. lol.


----------



## jobo (Sep 28, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> It's all about capturing data.  If you go into business, then capturing an email is a plus.,  Mobile phone numbers are a plus as well,   From a business perspective, I'm big on the email but not on the phone # unless it's part of membership registration.
> 
> I never really got into the QR codes.  As a customer, I'm hold my email and my cell phone number very close. .. I take that back.  I have a email that I use for junk mail purposes.  I pretty much pimp that thing out and run it through the dirt.  Sending me email to me with that email is more of a risk for the person I gave the email too. lol.


no it is the law, no phone no/ email no coffee 

of course if you do get traced to being in the cafe at the same time as virus carrier , you get a message telling you you have to self issolate for 14 days or face a 10 grand fine, so only a complete lunatic would actual give their correct details


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 28, 2020)

jobo said:


> no it is the law, no phone no/ email no coffee
> 
> of course if you do get traced to being in the cafe at the same time as virus carrier , you get a message telling you you have to self issolate for 14 days or face a 10 grand fine, so only a complete lunatic would actual give their correct details


Yeah that's a tough one for sure.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 28, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> It's all about capturing data.  If you go into business, then capturing an email is a plus.,  Mobile phone numbers are a plus as well,   From a business perspective, I'm big on the email but not on the phone # unless it's part of membership registration.
> 
> I never really got into the QR codes.  As a customer, I'm hold my email and my cell phone number very close. .. I take that back.  I have a email that I use for junk mail purposes.  I pretty much pimp that thing out and run it through the dirt.  Sending me email to me with that email is more of a risk for the person I gave the email too. lol.


I used to have an aol email for exactly that purpose. Then some sites have started claiming that a aol email is not valid/real (I still have access to it so I know it works). Had to make an gmail for spam...then forgot the name and made a second spam gmail..then remembered the first one. So I've got 3 spam emails and one normal one.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 28, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I used to have an aol email for exactly that purpose. Then some sites have started claiming that a aol email is not valid/real (I still have access to it so I know it works). Had to make an gmail for spam...then forgot the name and made a second spam gmail..then remembered the first one. So I've got 3 spam emails and one normal one.


ha ha ha.. High Five.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 29, 2020)

Agreed, that is a rather odd topic for you, going by some... of the discussions we've had .

But yes that is bizarre... and annoying about the tyre. I am aware that if you ever dabble in occult practices it can unfortunately open gates up that don't close. I dabbled in my teens and post teen years, and many years later a kinesiologist picked up some opened astral gates on me that he had to close up.

Could be some sorta energy wreaking havoc, who knows! IF it does keep happening and you do feel it's something otherworldly, smudge the house with sage as protection/cleansing. Just look up smudging with sage. Worth a try 

Let us know if the tyre turns up!


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 29, 2020)

Ground this energy with the first move in Tai Chi.  You have to see it, feel it, put it to the ground.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Agreed, that is a rather odd topic for you, going by some... of the discussions we've had .
> 
> But yes that is bizarre... and annoying about the tyre. I am aware that if you ever dabble in occult practices it can unfortunately open gates up that don't close. I dabbled in my teens and post teen years, and many years later a kinesiologist picked up some opened astral gates on me that he had to close up.
> 
> ...


its supposed to be light hearted not a serious scientific discusion

i had an incantation given me by a " witch" decades ago, it came with the warning that it should only be used in times of great need or i would wear it out , so i used it very sparingly, maybe once every 15 years ir so and it seemed to have the desired effect.

the last time was about 20 years ago.

i was 50 miles from home and took my dog for a walk in a very large park just as it was going dark, i got back to my car to find id lost my keys.

my wallet was in the car, id need to break the wondow to get my wallet, then leave the car over night in an unsupervised car park in a rough area, such that im sure my tools would go as would the battery and wheels,  then go home by public transport,  smash the 2indow at home as my house keys were also lost

, and i didnt have a spare key for the car, or the house so im going to have to cut all the door locks off,, then get my mexhanical tools, return by public tanspirt cut the steering lock of it , by pass the alarm and ignition immobilizer, to retrieve what was l3ft of my car, all in all, i decided a serious problem worthy of an incarnation or two

so im wandering roubd the park in the pitch dark, saying my incarnation,  and i see a bush in the distance and feel a desire to look behind this bush and yes, just behind this bush are my keys


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> its supposed to be light hearted not a serious scientific discusion
> 
> i had an incantation given me by a " witch" decades ago, it came with the warning that it should only be used in times of great need or i would wear it out , so i used it very sparingly, maybe once every 15 years ir so and it seemed to have the desired effect.
> 
> ...


Ah fair enough hehe.

Fascinating... cool story! Yeah gotta be careful. Maybe the spirit of the witch has come back to shuffle up your house and take your tyre!


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah fair enough hehe.
> 
> Fascinating... cool story! Yeah gotta be careful. Maybe the spirit of the witch has come back to shuffle up your house and take your tyre!


well yes, the "witch"" in question died very recently just about the time things started moving, so there is that,


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> well yes, the "witch"" in question died very recently just about the time things started moving, so there is that,


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> so to day i went for a coffee,  actually in posession of a mask for once
> 
> a large latte  please i said
> 
> ...


That's an odd one.  Places like coffee shops and such are limiting the number of folks inside at once, maintaining social distancing, and that kind of stuff.  But no scanning of phones.  We get take out from time to time, and it's usually just ordering online, zipping in to pick up the food, and that's it.  No big deal at all.


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2020)

I had one situation kind of like you describe above.  We lived in a house on the Olympic peninsula in Bremerton, WA for several years.  While there, I lost my wallet, which was a real pain in the butt.  Two houses and about 8 years later, we had moved and over the years had replaced pretty much every piece of furniture we owned.  I noticed our Great Dane had something, and it was that damned wallet...  no clue where he could have found it.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> That's an odd one.  Places like coffee shops and such are limiting the number of folks inside at once, maintaining social distancing, and that kind of stuff.  But no scanning of phones.  We get take out from time to time, and it's usually just ordering online, zipping in to pick up the food, and that's it.  No big deal at all.


its gone really really silly here, its gone from doing next to nothing to doing an enourmass number of things that have  little to no relivance to stopping the spread ,

im seriously begining to think they are just plucking laws at random out of a hat

scotland has barred back ground music in pubs and restaurants,  because, well no reason i can think of at all, clearly covid like plants must flourish if it "hears" music

in some places you can go for drink can mingle and converse with people you find there, but cant make an " arrangment" to meet someone there, coz????? though how they kbow such an arrangemeebt was made i have no idea

, their kicking pubs out at 10pm, so peopke are all converging bg on supermarkets to buy more alcohol, that they consume in groups on the street,

really the sillyness is nearly endless


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> I had one situation kind of like you describe above.  We lived in a house on the Olympic peninsula in Bremerton, WA for several years.  While there, I lost my wallet, which was a real pain in the butt.  Two houses and about 8 years later, we had moved and over the years had replaced pretty much every piece of furniture we owned.  I noticed our Great Dane had something, and it was that damned wallet...  no clue where he could have found it.


thats a good one

similar

we were on our way to a motorbike rally and we stoped in the pitch dark on a deserted lay by for a cigarette

and my brother inlaw noticed his wedding ribg was missing, assuming it came off when he removed is glove, 12 of us did a fibger tip search of the whole area, nothing

so we carried on another 30 miles,  pitched the tents, went to the pub and got very drunk, got up had breakfast and took the tents down and under his tent was the wedding ring

the only logican expkination is it was stuck in the cleat of his boot

 but that it only fell out immediately  where he would see it next day, is in its self strange


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> I had one situation kind of like you describe above.  We lived in a house on the Olympic peninsula in Bremerton, WA for several years.  While there, I lost my wallet, which was a real pain in the butt.  Two houses and about 8 years later, we had moved and over the years had replaced pretty much every piece of furniture we owned.  I noticed our Great Dane had something, and it was that damned wallet...  no clue where he could have found it.


and even more similar

my friend had both his wallet and keys disapear at home, he had the place up, nothing, great exspence and in convience later, a year had passed and he said to me do you want this ice cream carton to put nuts and bolts in ? yes i said and opened the carton, which he didnt own a year before and said" are thse yours" handing him his keys and wallet

he also shutts down tills, airport scanners juke boxes in fact most things electronic  cease to function when he is in close proximity to them and start again when he leaves, he has to have a wind up watch


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> its gone really really silly here, its gone from doing next to nothing to doing an enourmass number of things that have  little to no relivance to stopping the spread ,
> 
> im seriously begining to think they are just plucking laws at random out of a hat
> 
> ...


pubs are now table service only, you cant get a drink if you go to the bar, but the only way to get a drink inva crowded pub is to go to the bar and say id like a drink please then go and sit down again and the bar persons comes over and says would you like a drink ? , they clearly need a system where you wave a small flag if you want to order

sitting in groups is ok probably, ( its not at all clear,) as long as you didnt arrange to meet any of the goup there, that arnt from your house hold, no mask required, but going to the toilet, going out for a cig or putting money in the juke box( not scotland) requires a mask, infact any standing pissition requires a mask but no sitting position


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> pubs are now table service only, you cant get a drink if you go to the bar, but the only way to get a drink inva crowded pub is to go to the bar and say id like a drink please then go and sit down again and the bar persons comes over and says would you like a drink ? , they clearly need a system where you wave a small flag if you want to order
> 
> sitting in groups is ok probably, ( its not at all clear,) as long as you didnt arrange to meet any of the goup there, that arnt from your house hold, no mask required, but going to the toilet, going out for a cig or putting money in the juke box( not scotland) requires a mask, infact any standing pissition requires a mask but no sitting position


They could do it like on a plane, where you push a little button on your table and a light turns on.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> They could do it like on a plane, where you push a little button on your table and a light turns on.


pubs from the 1930s commonly have  the remnants  of a bell order syatem still installed or rather you can see where its been, at some point pubs obviously, decided that having you queue up for drinks was a better business  model,waiter service  was still quite common in the 1970s, though no bell, you had to shout and wave, though that had all but disapeared by the 80s

a friend with a pub, following smoking ban installed tents and heater in the garden, he had the same number of customers, but was selling a lot less beer as they were to lazy to walk the 30 yards to the bar

do waiter,service i said, go out and take orders  and deliver the beer, not doing that he said, they can &&&& ing well come in and get it.

so for a while you had idle people, sat there in a warm tent,with no beer and an idle pub owner stood behind his bar with no customers, then he went bump


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2020)

When my wife and I were in the UK last year, it was our first time there.  It was always a challenge to figure out whether there was table service or not.  Kind of hit and miss.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

Steve said:


> When my wife and I were in the UK last year, it was our first time there.  It was always a challenge to figure out whether there was table service or not.  Kind of hit and miss.


best to assume not unless your ordering food and even some places exspect you to go to the bar unless your ordering a bottle of wine, they always deliver that for some reason

when i was in la in a bar on sunset, every time i ordered a drink, i said" and yours" to recieve no more than a quizical look

a few drinks in the bar man said, what is it with you english, you never tip.

but ive said " and yours " every time, that means bar man take what ever gratuity you think appropriate  from my change.

oh he said, thats what that means, i wobdered why they kept saying that


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2020)

jobo said:


> best to assume not unless your ordering food and even some places exspect you to go to the bar unless your ordering a bottle of wine, they always deliver that for some reason
> 
> when i was in la in a bar on sunset, every time i ordered a drink, i said" and yours" to recieve no more than a quizical look
> 
> ...


Would never have guessed "and yours" to mean, take a tip.


----------



## Buka (Sep 29, 2020)

There are things that go bump in the night.


----------



## jobo (Sep 29, 2020)

so ive taken up cycling again, after a 4 yo lay off, ive got some scheme to cycle to the soulth of england next year using the canal network, we have ancient  canals, by ancient i mean older than the usa that conect all the major cities.

problem is thats about 300 miles and i need to be able to do 30 miles a day every day and when i got back on the bike i could do one before my legs packed up

so ive been building it up over the last month, till sunday when i decided to follow a canal out in to the chesire coubtry side, with my fathfull hound on the back

it was a lovely day and i bumbled along in the afternoon sunshine, for a coupke of hours ir so, should have turned round  and gone home at 6 with an hours daylight left, but i was havibg fun so orss3d on, to a village i reached just as it was going dark and stooped for a rest and a coke for an hour

that when it start to turn ugly, when i stood up to leave my legs had,seased up, i couldnt y stand let alonr cycle, thats not good i thought, but its not far home

got my phone out and sat naved the route home, 30km , 30 km that 20 flipping miles, jeez

 set off but i couldnt turn the peddles, at least not fast enough for any notable foreard movement , then the hills started, there are no hills on canals.

so i walked very slowly pushing it up the hills and free wheeling down, there were howevet considerably more ups than down.

3very step was agony, i felt like crying, 5 hours it took me to get home and 2000 feet of elivation , i still cant  walk properly  on tuesday

going further next sunday


----------



## jobo (Oct 10, 2020)

so my haunting continues  a pace, ive given up being suprised when things move or disapear, yea, ok

but things, well think have started appearing

i went to my pocket to pull iut a blue mask, that was definelycthere the week before and pulled out a white one

thats strange i thought.

but not as strange as when i inspected it to find i had a thong in my pocket,

too too strange, if only it was 20 notes


----------

